# Renting apt in Spain: upfront bank draft or 20% deposit & bal on arrival?



## Gulliver1 (25 May 2010)

Hi all,

I contacted an apartment owner through DAFT.ie who was advertising his apartment to rent in Spain.

He wants me to send him a bank draft in the post to his address in Ireland (he is Irish). He will arrange to have someone meet me at the apartment in Spain with the keys upon my arrival.

Is this normal practice or am I being conned?


----------



## TLC (25 May 2010)

We have booked a few apartments abroad over the internet & usually use Paypal - I wouldn't really be happy with the bank draft situation - did you query it with them? Don't know about being conned but it's a bit odd


----------



## declanja (25 May 2010)

This is common practice. Paypal charges for the owner can be 4% so drafts are cheaper. Many holiday let companies such as Holiday Rentals offer guarentees to renters that they will refund the money if scammed. Dont know about Daft. Can you ring the owner of check it out? Ask him if he has it advertised anywhere else.  If he has an Irish address it may not be too difficult to check. Ask him for email addresses of satisfied customers. At the end of the day, be upfront with him, he needs you more than you need him, so make him make the effort to reassure you!


----------



## hippy1975 (25 May 2010)

Personally Gulliver, I wouldn't touch it, I would maybe chance sending a draft for a deposit, say, 100-200 but I only rent apts where you pay the balance in cash on arrival, at least then you get to see the place.  If he trusts the person letting you in with the apt keys why can't they accept the money from you and pass it on to him?


----------



## declanja (25 May 2010)

On the other hand if you have his address it might offer some security. The risk of it being a scam is very low. If you look at it from the owners point of view, taking a small deposit and hoping the guests will pay up on arrival is equally dodgy! What if they dont turn up? There are lots of properties to rent on other sites if you feel its dodgy. Many show the number of years the property hass been advertised on the site which should offer some reassurance.


----------



## hippy1975 (25 May 2010)

It may not be a scam, esp if you have his Irish address, but I just wouldn't rent an apt based on payment in advance, same as I wouldn't pay for a hotel in advance or anything, in fact.


----------



## Eithneangela (25 May 2010)

We rent condos (apartments) in the States a few times every year - the procedure is either Paypal, or deposit of 25% with remainder on arrival (immediately on arrival!).  It's always worked out for us and the landlord.  I would never pay the full amount upfront without seeing and examining the property to ensure that it has all of the services/facilities etc. advertised.  The easiest thing in the world is to blow up a property in terms of location, contents, facilities - you never know till you get there what the situation really is.  So, if you can, work out a deal with a deposit and the rest to be paid as soon as you see and examine the apartment.  Shouldn't be too hard for a landlord to have somebody available to take the outstanding cash!!


----------



## Bronco Lane (26 May 2010)

It's normal practice on most sites such as www.holiday-rentals.co.uk www.ownersdirect.co.uk www.holidaylettings.co.uk to pay a deposit and then the balance plus security deposit six weeks before you travel. This is usually done bank to bank.
I agree with what declanja has said.


----------



## Lsquared (26 May 2010)

we rented  private apt in Spain last summer. We wired a booking deposit and the owner arranged for a friend to meet us at the apt with the keys and show us around. At that time we paid the balance in cash. That was our experience in Itay several years ago as well, except that the owner of the villa lived on site so I suppose there was some comfort in both cases that we found the properties on a website that I feel stands behind the owners involved and the info on the site


----------



## silverwake (26 May 2010)

You can always check if there's something of your interest in www.airbnb.com
They use paypal.

I have rented a condo in Seattle for June, so I still do not know the whole process. 
It seems however a very interesting project, and much cheaper than a hotel in most of the cases


----------



## jerry2623 (26 May 2010)

have an apt in Spain which I rent out the whole time. The practice I use is 20 % now in either chequer or Bank transfer and the remainder on Arrival in cash or to Bank account before arrival which ever the client prefers..


----------



## Welfarite (26 May 2010)

I rented for 6 weeks in Spain last year (a fair amount of money) and paid in advance by bankdraft, deposit first then balance two weeks before. I sourced the apartment via http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/ , which was recommended on AAM to me! There were testimonials on the site from previous tenants and I had no problems; keys were posted to me prior to going. I guess its up to the individual but sometimes in life we have to take chances!


----------



## elcato (26 May 2010)

I would not pay by draft up front without actually meeting the guy face to face and getting some bank details to lodge into. I presume the holiday is shortly which is why he's looking for the lot ?


----------



## fizzelina (26 May 2010)

I agree that the apartment owner may be very genuine and not necessarily a scam but like hippy I would not pay in advance of seeing it and making sure it fitted the bill as described. I understand the risk the owner takes that you would arrive etc but to be honest that's a risk of being in the holiday rental market and doesn't mean I would pay upfront.


----------



## partnership (26 May 2010)

*re apartment*

I rent out an apartment in lanzarote and only take deposit up front by cash if I know them or paypal otherwise.  The balance is payable on arrival.  I do not feel anyone should pay it all up front but a deposit should be made.


----------



## fababby (26 May 2010)

Have rented villas in spain, france and portugal for number of years during summer with family and or friends.  Always had to pay deposit immediately and balance 6 or 8 weeks in advance.  By draft or euro cheque.  Normal practice.

A


----------



## Grizzly (27 May 2010)

kee101 said:


> Hi ,
> Both my parents run a successful Holiday Rental business in Spain and have been doing so for the last couple of years, and they also ask clients to post their Booking deposits in banks drafts/cheque/postal order to their address here in Ireland, then on receiving them, I would then send their clients a letter of confirmation with their dates contact number etc, this is the way they have been running their business and people seem to have no problem will it!
> if your interested [broken link removed]


 
Why are the prices not on the website?


----------



## Emily123 (30 May 2010)

I got caught before, paying in advance for an apartment in Barcelona. The apartment hadn't been cleaned in months, there was no bed linen and the electricity hadn't been turned on. We had to find a hotel room to stay in at 11pm on a Saturday night and spent the whole weekend trying to get our money back (we only got half of it back eventually). I will never again pay in full before seeing the place.

Last year we booked an apartment in Spain and paid a deposit, then the balance in full on arrival at the apartment. I would think that is the fairest way to do it.


----------



## Leper (31 May 2010)

Emily was caught and I would bet that she was renting from a Spanish owner (not all Spanish owners are like this). But, many of them rent out apartments with less than the basic needs. Even in long term arrangements it would not be unusual to get an apartment without electricity, water, fridge, bed-linen.

No matter from whom (even Irish owners) ask questions relevant to you regarding what is in the holiday home, how far walking distance to beach, distance to supermarket, nearest neighbours, swimming pool, restaurants etc.

No matter how much you pay (believe me there are people who will take as much as they can get) do not part with any money until you know what you are buying. 

Any owner worth his/her salt will supply truthful info, pictures etc. If any of your questions are deflected don't pay.


----------



## browtal (4 Jun 2010)

*Apartment rental overseas*

I regularly rent our our apartment in Tenerife.  We get 30% deposit and the balance 4 weeks prior to arrival date.  We advertise through TripAdvisor and I feel that they are very reputable and renters have trust in their clients.  We have never had a problem and have no problem giving a refund should the client have any problems with the apartment.
Browtal


----------



## molljo1 (17 Jun 2010)

Gulliver1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I contacted an apartment owner through DAFT.ie who was advertising his apartment to rent in Spain.
> 
> ...


 Yes, it is normal practice to ask for deposit but you could send a personal cheque which would be more secure. however with electronic transfer you could transfer to his Irish bank(you will have details). With holiday rentals you have automatic insurance against fraud.
If he is advertising with them he is authentic as it doesn't come cheap!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (18 Jun 2010)

molljo1 said:


> If he is advertising with them he is authentic as it doesn't come cheap!


 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/travel/news/article4356367.ece

You can never be sure, however there is a guarantee in place provided you register your rental.


----------



## Leper (19 Jun 2010)

We used to advertise our holiday home on some UK websites.  We stopped advertising there because (believe it or not) we were too successful.  I never intended to make a major profit, I just wanted to cover some expenses e.g community fees, water charges, electricity charges, refuse amounts, public lighting etc (normal taxes foreign holiday home owners incur).

There are scam merchants out there.  It amazes me how gullible some people are e.g the report on The Times (above).  But, you can take some precautions deal with genuine people, preferably Irish (not being racist here), know where the holiday home owner lives, works, deal with owner only, not representatives.

Be aware that bargain might be too good to be true.  Ask questions from the owner, location, walking distance to beach, supermarket etc, accessibility etc.


----------

